
Le fardier de Cugnot: Replica of the first automobile - loulouxiv
http://www.lefardierdecugnot.fr/Accueil%20en%20anglais.htm
======
TBurette
The original is in the "Musée des arts et métiers" Museum in Paris. I highly
recommend to visit the museum if you ever are in Paris. It's filled with all
kind of original scientific and engineering devices. Lavoisier device that
split water into hydrogen and oxygen. Jaquard's weaving loom using punching
cards. Clément Ader's late 19th century attempt at creating a plane. Blaise
Pascal's Mechanical calculator. Prototype metre bar. Old supercomputers...

~~~
rashkov
They also have Foucoult's pendulum (the original, as well a working replica in
action). It's a really unique feeling to observe the earth rotating beneath
you.

I loved this museum when I visited. I learned about here on Hacker News, so I
hope others will take note of this museum. It was remarkable how beautifully
designed the objects were. Scientific instruments, architectural models,
prototypes and machinery. All beautifully made with a focus on aesthetics as
well as functionality.

~~~
edgarvaldes
I can't read about the Musée des arts et métiers without thinking in Umberto
Eco's book (Foucault's Pendulum)

------
athenot
Here a video of it in action.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQfm6qYADw4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQfm6qYADw4)

~~~
londons_explore
I hope they snuck in a modern pressure relief valve in there somewhere... If
not - I wouldn't want to be anywhere near the thing while the fires lit!

~~~
nraynaud
I am pretty sure the entire boiler is made of steel, with modern standards,
nobody would dare to make a boiler out of cast iron anymore.

------
tyingq
_" Popular legend says it belched and snorted through the streets, frightening
the good citizens of Paris, before it overturned and knocked down a wall,
whereupon it was confiscated and its inventor thrown into prison"_

[https://www.autoweek.com/news/a2118816/1771-cugnot-
fardier-v...](https://www.autoweek.com/news/a2118816/1771-cugnot-fardier-
vapeur-mother-all-motorcars/)

"Popular legend", but interesting if true.

~~~
realusername
After seeing the video above of the machine in action, I totally believe the
legend, that makes as much smoke as a train.

~~~
tyingq
Based on the sound, I think that's mostly steam. Some smoke, of course.

------
082349872349872
That was 1770's in power transmission. Here's 1770's in information
transmission:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz8lB3y5euk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz8lB3y5euk)

------
bigmattystyles
I don't know why, but as a native French speaker 'le fardier de Cugnot' sounds
dirty...

~~~
kergonath
I think we’re hardwired to look for contrepèteries when we hear the syllable
‘cu’.

------
agumonkey
less old but probably as fun to watch ride, Jay Leno steamers:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=jay+leno+steam+car&iax=vide...](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=jay+leno+steam+car&iax=videos&ia=videos)

Honestly, I'd love to own and drive one... something about how steam power
rises softly and the effect of emitting water vapor.

~~~
foobarian
I love to watch recordings of big engines starting. I am so glad there are
organizations and individuals preserving these artifacts and keeping them
running. My favorite examples below: steam locomotive [1], and stationary pump
engine [2].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx9Q8PphAVo&t=1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx9Q8PphAVo&t=1s)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhlJp1VZMB8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhlJp1VZMB8)

------
JoeAltmaier
I hope that boiler has a relief valve, as a concession to modern safety
requirements!

